# image animée sur fond d'écran bureau



## jicamac (12 Février 2008)

Chers amis, bonjour

existe il un moyen pour voir une image animée en fond d'écran du bureau, j'ai cherché avec des mots clés, j'ai pas trouvé (j'ai peut être mal cherché) 

j'ai vu cela sur un pc : une forêt avec une cascade et la rivière coule en fond, avec le bureau.

si oui, quel programme et où trouver ces photos animées ?

merci de m'aider,

Cordialement

bonne journée,  à  plus  jicamac


----------



## daffyb (12 Février 2008)

un début de réponse ici : http://girlsgonegeek.tv/archives/271


----------



## jicamac (12 Février 2008)

Merci de votre réponse, je vais voir à l'adresse.

à plus  cordialement  jicamac.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2008)

Tu peux regarder le sujet Nos screensavers sous OSX, et utiliser X Back ou Wallsaver pour définir ces screensavers en wallpapers.


----------



## jicamac (15 Février 2008)

Merci de votre aide.

j'ai mal posé ma question, veuillez m'excuser.

ma question autrement : sur le bureau ou finder, au lieu d'afficher une image, peut on afficher une image animée, ce n'est pas en "économie d'écran" ?

cela existe-il ?

la bonne journée,

cordialement,  jicamac


----------



## koeklin (15 Février 2008)

t'as tres bien posé ta question mais  ce n'est pas possible  (dans les limites de nos connaissances ),  aussi c'est pour te "consoler" qu'il  t'est proposé des solutions de films ou de scrensavers    à la place .
Ce n'est pas un économiseur d'écran qu'il t'est proposé mais une animation servant normalement d' économiseur d'écran et remplaçant  dans ce cas ton fond d'écran, ton bureau ton finder et de tes applications sont accessibles.


----------



## jicamac (15 Février 2008)

trouvé, merci KOEKLIN  

Grâce à ta réponse, j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé dans le tutoriel de "super" AUGIE  ;-)


*BackLight 2* : Permet de choisir un économiseur d'écran en fond d'écran

il me reste à trouver une image animée genre "ruisseau qui coule en attendant le printemps et les sauts de truites" 

merci à tous de votre dévouement pour faire avancer le MAC (qui n'est pas un schmillblic mais un outil formidable

je vous tiens au courant après essai

à bientot,    jicamac


----------



## jicamac (17 Février 2008)

*Chers amis, bonjour

BackLight 2* ne tourne pas sur imac 20 pouce avec TIGER.

Mais j'ai trouvé un programme (il est gratuit en plus, on peux donner une participation si on veux) : "coolbaclground"

voici l'adresse: http://coolbackground.couthouis.com/

il fonctionne très bien, ça vaut le coup de soutenir son développeur 

maintenant, je cherche une image animé (smiley je croix)

AUJOURDHUI sera encore une magnifique journée de travail.

à bientôt,  jicamac


----------



## koeklin (17 Février 2008)

J'avais essayé sur  un G5 sous Tiger DesktopMoviePlayer ça affichait des séquences vidéos Quicktime  comme fond d'écran. 
Les fonds animés c'est sympa cinq minutes mais ça peut être lassant à la longue...

Maintenant ton logiciel permet d'afficher lui un screensaver, et je le répète  je ne connais pas de logiciel qui permette d'afficher une image animée de type gif qui sert entre autres à la fabrication de smiley.


----------



## jicamac (17 Février 2008)

aux personnes qui m'ont répondu, merci de vos contacts  

Notamment à tumb qui m'avait bien renseigné mais que je n'avais pas compris le sens des mots, excuse moi   

koeklin, merci de ta patience, de ton dévouement et de tes suggestions 

en notant "images animées", maintenant je sais que j'aurais dû noter "smiley" ou "screensaver" qui sont animés (pas image en slide).

grâce à vous, à travers "macgénération", j'apprends des mots nouveaux, des trucs et astuces pour personnaliser Mon Imac 20 pouces "Tiger"

j'ai trouvé CoolBackGround qui me permet de mettre en fond d'image du bureau un screensaver (après essais, je n'ai pas de blème avec)

rester à trouver un screensaver comme je veux : de la verdure, une rivière, des petits oiseaux, des poissons, des arbres, des fleurs ...  les vacances quoi !   

après avoir regardé sur le forum et sur la toile, j'ai visité le site suivant

http://sandiegoscreensavers.com/mac/index-mac.php

je n'ai pas trouvé exactement mon souhait mais j'ai vu des screensavers très simpa et qui me conviendrait très bien, je vais demander comment enlever le son avant d'acheter le CD.

Vous m'avez donné l'habitude (j'ai manqué d'écrire la biture) de visiter le site et les forums) 

je ne manquerai pas de continuer, 

merci aux responsables qui gèrent "MacGénération" qui permet l'entraide et d'échanger les idées, en plus des actualités "Mac intoshistes".   

Cordialement    jicamac


----------

